# [Review] Cryorig A40 - Frischer Wind für AIOs?



## thoast3 (12. März 2016)

*[Review] Cryorig A40 - Frischer Wind für AIOs?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank an Etonix Media bzw. Cryorig für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung des Samples.

* Inhalt *
1. Die Verpackung
2. Das Zubehör
3. Der Kühler im Detail
4. Die Montage
5. Die Kühlleistung & Lautstärke
6. Vor- und Nachteile auf einen Blick
7. Fazit

*Bevor es los geht: Im Laufe des Lesens werden sich einige sicher fragen, warum kaum Bilder und dazu nur welche in schlechter Qualität vorhanden sind. Das liegt daran, dass ich leider meine Bilder im Laufe der Zeit verloren habe, trotz Sicherung 
Neue zu erstellen geht auch nicht, da die A40 inzwischen beschädigt ist. Mea culpa!*

1. Die Verpackung

Die A40 ist in einem sehr großen Karton verpackt. Auf dessen Oberseite begrüßt einen eine schwarze Fläche mit eingeprägten, silbernen Cryorig-Schriftzug.
Der Rest der Verpackung ist, genau wie die Oberseite, sehr schlicht gehalten. Auf einer Seite wirbt Cryorig mit einem Alleinstellungsmerkmal der A40: Dem "Hybrid Cooling". Während andere AIOs nur die CPU kühlen, soll der Lüfter auf der Pumpeneinheit der A-Serie noch die Sockelumgebung mit kühler Luft versorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. Das Zubehör

Das Zubehör fällt leider enttäuschend mager für den Preis aus: 
Neben sämtlichen Montagematerial für alle unterstützten Sockel (1150, 1151, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011[-3], AM2[+], AM3[+], FM1, FM2[+]) befinden sich noch drei Lüfter (davon zwei für den Radiator und einer für die Pumpe) im Lieferumfang. Des weiteren findet man acht lange Schrauben für die Befestigung der Lüfter und ebenso viele für die Installation des Radiators vor. Ein Push-Pull-Betrieb ist also nicht vorgesehen.
Ebenso ärgerlich ist die bereits aufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste. Einmal falsch die Pumpeneinheit angefasst und schon hat man die Paste verschmiert. Gleichzeitig muss man, wenn man die Pumpeneinheit einmal abmontiert, zwingend neue Wärmeleitpaste erwerben.

Ein Wort noch zur AM4-Kompatibilität:
Wer in Besitz der Rechnung ist oder sein Produkt bei Cryorig registriert hat, kann unter folgender URL ein AM4-Kit beantragen: CRYORIG | Research Idea Gear

3. Der Kühler im Detail

Der 27,5 mm dicke 240er-Radiator besteht, wie bei vielen AIOs, aus Aluminium. Dies senkt die Kosten, allerdings auch die Kühlleistung und das Aluminium kann mit dem Kupfer der CPU-Coldplate reagieren. Aus diesem Grund enthält das verwendete Kühlmittel diverse Additive sowie ein Schmiermittel für die Pumpe. Das und die Tatsache, dass keine sichtbare Einfüllöffnung vorhanden ist, erschwert den Flüssigkeitstausch enorm.
Haptisch schön ist die leicht rau texturierte Oberfläche des Wärmetauschers. Auf einer der kürzeren Seitenteilen informiert ein Aufkleber über den OEM, der hinter der A-Serie steckt: Asetek.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite kann man die Fittings erkennen, an die zwei relativ dünne Gummischläuche angeschlossen sind. Sie sind flexibel und ausreichend lang.
Sie führen nicht, wie von anderen AIOs gewöhnt, seitlich in die Pumpe, sondern werden im Deckel des Pumpengehäuses mit Fittings mit der Kühlereinheit verbunden und stehen in einem 45-Grad-Winkel von der Oberseite der Pumpeneinheit ab.

Schon beim ersten Ansehen der A40 dürfte man bemerken, dass man dieses Design so ähnlich schonmal zu Gesicht bekommen hat:
Die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 teilt sich Pumpeneinheit (Asetek Gen5-Pumpe), Schläuche und Radiator der A40.
Die hier getestete A40 (ohne "Ultimate") besitzt einen etwas dünneren Radiator, ist aber ansonsten identisch zur A40 Ultimate.
Im Gegensatz zur Liquid Freezer legt Cryorig nur zwei Radiatorlüfter bei; genauer gesagt, zwei Cryorig QF120 Performance, die jeweils elf Lüfterblätter besitzen und von ca 500 - 2200 U/Min drehen. Angeschlossen werden sie über ein ca 30 cm langes, nicht ganz blickdicht gesleevtes Kabel mit PWM-Anschluss.
Auf der Pumpeneinheit findet man einen 70-mm-Lüfter vor, der laut Cryorig von 1500-3000 U/Min dreht (ein Tachosignal lässt sich leider nicht auslesen).

Aus der Pumpeneinheit führen mehrere Kabel heraus. Zum Einen ein Y-Kabel mit zwei 4-Pin-Anschlüssen, an die die Radiator-Lüfter angeschlossen werden.
Zum Anderen existiert ein 4-Pin-Kabel, das das PWM-Signal des Mainboards abgreift und an die Lüfter weiter leitet.
Ein SATA-Stecker versorgt die Pumpe und die Lüfter mit Strom.
Der 70-mm-Lüfter wird mit einem 4-Pin-Stecker, der unweit der Lüfterhalterung auf der Pumpe ist, angeschlossen.
Noch ein Wort zur Pumpe: Diese lässt sich leider gar nicht regeln. Dadurch ist sie im Idle, besonders in leisen PCs, störend laut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Die Montage

Wie immer verspricht Cryorig eine sehr schnelle und einfache Montage.
Und so läuft sie ab (Sockel 1150/1151/1155/1156):
1. Es empfiehlt sich, die Lüfter bereits auf den Radiator zu schrauben, während die gesamte AIO noch außerhalb des Gehäuses ist. Dazu verwendet man die mitgelieferten Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben. Anschließend werden die Lüfter an das Y-Kabel der Pumpe angeschlossen.
2. Im nächsten Schritt werden die Stifte der Backplate in die richtige Position geschoben. 
3. Die Backplate wird an das Mainboard gehalten und mit vier Daumenschrauben fixiert. 
4. Der Lüfter für die Spannungswandler-Kühlung wird auf die Pumpe montiert und an diese angeschlossen.
5. Der Radiator wird im Gehäuse montiert.
6. Die Pumpe wird auf die CPU gesetzt und mittels vier Daumenschrauben befestigt.
7. Alle Kabel werden mit dem Mainboard bzw Netzteil verbunden.

Insgesamt ist die Montage sehr einfach und zügig erledigt.

5. Die Kühlleistung und Lautstärke

Das Testsystem:


Spoiler



Intel Core i5-4460
MSI H97 Gaming 3
16 GB RAM
XFX HD 5850 BE
400 W be Quiet! Straight Power
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe mit 1x be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 140 hinten @ 50%
HC-131-Wärmeleitpaste
Referenzlüfter: Arctic F12 PWM Rev 2 @ 1100 rpm
Serienlüfter werden automatisch vom Mainboard geregelt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Serienlüftern lässt die A40 fast die komplette Konkurrenz hinter sich und teilt sich mit dem Scythe Ninja 4 den ersten Platz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirft man einen Blick auf die Drehzahlen, so fällt auf, dass der Ninja 4 für die selbe Leistung wie die A40 eine minimal höhere Drehzahl benötigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Referenzlüfter siegt die A40 ganz knapp.

Zur Lautstärke lässt sich nicht allzu viel Gutes sagen. Hier einige subjektive Eindrücke:
- Die Pumpe stört, besonders im Idle, mit einem lauten Surren. Da viele moderne Grafikkarten bis zu einer gewissen Temperatur die Lüfter anhalten, nervt die Pumpe gleich doppelt.
- Der Lüfter auf der Pumpe surrt und rauscht leise. Die Pumpe selbst übertönt dies mit Leichtigkeit.
- Die Cryorig QF120 bleiben bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ruhig; man hört ein leises Luftrauschen und ein leicht klackerndes Lager. Bei voller Drehzahl könnte man meinen, im Zimmer herrsche ein Orkan.

6. Vor- und Nachteile auf einen Blick

+ brauchbare Lüfter
+ Kühlung der sockelnahen Komponenten wird nicht vernachlässigt
+ flexible Schläuche
+ einfache Montage
+ gute Kompatibilität
+ gute Kühlleistung...
-...die sich aber nicht deutlich von weit günstigeren Luftkühlern absetzen kann
- laute, nicht regelbare Pumpe
- kaum Zubehör
- Lüfter mit Nebengeräuschen

7. Fazit

Ist die Cryorig A40 nun zu empfehlen? Leider nur für User, die sich nicht an den offensichtlichen Nachteilen stören. Wer Ruhe und gleichzeitig eine gute Kühlleistung will, wird wohl eher mit einem ordentlichen Luftkühler glücklich, oder greift zu einer der zahlreichen AIO-Alternativen à la be Quiet! Silent Loop.

Links
Cryorig A40 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
eTonix Media PR | PR Agentur
CRYORIG | Research Idea Gear


----------



## thoast3 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Review] Cryorig A40 - Frischer Wind für AIOs?*

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Achja, wer sich über das Datum des ersten Posts wundert, der Thread war ursprünglich für was anderes geplant. Fairerweise muss ich auch zugeben, dass ich mir ungewöhnlich viel Zeit für dieses Review gelassen habe. Na ja, Schwamm drüber, hauptsache es gefällt euch!


----------

